
Launch HN: Wide Open School - cdbattags
https://wideopenschool.org/
======
cdbattags
"Wide Open School is a free and open collection of online learning
experiences, and social and community services, for kids and families. It is a
place to learn, but also a place to relax, to have fun, and to maintain the
human connections among classmates and teachers. Conceptually, it aspires to
be Talkspace + Master Class + Zoom + Peleton + Google Classroom + a hushed
library + a noisy lunchroom + a playful art class + a buzzing seminar....
because we will need all of these kinds of tools if we hope to support the
engagement of kids for several hours a day every day. Wide Open School doesn’t
plan to build most things itself - it will be assembling the best from
everyone who is raising their hands to help."

Let me know if you have any questions and I'd be happy to answer!

